# Surf fishing question



## josh320ua (Mar 20, 2009)

What should I be looking for when picking a good spot to surf fish?


----------



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

I am still a rookie but i will take a shot at this.Look for the darker water.That is a trough and fish will gather there.That is a very brief explaination and i am sure someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Look for a trough or channel thatbreaks through the first bar this is where washout occurs, or what the life gaurds call heavy rip current. Now's the time to scout for these features as its clear and calm. Theres plenty in the navarre to pcola area. Over hear in pc , the bars and troughs run like straight narrow highways hardly a break at all. Youll see a depression now and then, but nothing like what lies west.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

this horse has been beaten, and then lipstick has been put on it. but here ya go...



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

> *SemperFi-sh (5/31/2009)*this horse has been beaten, and then lipstick has been put on it. but here ya go...
> 
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


nice TBS-ism dave.

look for me, set up about 50 meters to either side. fish flock to me


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

> *semper_hunt (5/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SemperFi-sh (5/31/2009)*this horse has been beaten, and then lipstick has been put on it. but here ya go...
> ...




what? are we on the freakin' metric system now?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Avoid bikini beaches...Too hard to watch the poles with all that eye candy..:takephoto


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

> *SemperFi-sh (5/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *semper_hunt (5/31/2009)*
> ...


i guess you forgot. in the marine corps we use meters. its just beter that way.


----------

